# Real Ads or Scams



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yesterday 3 2018 Honda HSS928's came up for sale for $1400 , 1600 , and 1850.

Two of the pictures look the same. No phone number. Just email.

I'm not replying because not interested in buying but do you think these are real ads ( 3 in same day ) or some kind of scam or someone playing games?

if they are real then they are great to fantastic deals but my antennae is going up up up.......


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

You are probably right, it sounds like they are scammers, particularly with the same pictures.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if it is close enough to you and a good deal it never hurts to inquire. you can usually tell if it is a scam pretty quick. obviously cash in person after you have had a chance to inspect it is the way to be with stuff like this.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> if it is close enough to you and a good deal it never hurts to inquire. you can usually tell if it is a scam pretty quick. obviously cash in person after you have had a chance to inspect it is the way to be with stuff like this.


no phone number in ad. had wife email both ads 2 days ago and no response.

yes , it could be legit. someone moving away or owner died etc.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i never post my phone number in ads when selling stuff. email only. we have enough random numbers calling and hanging up without posting our number to the internet.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> i never post my phone number in ads when selling stuff. email only. we have enough random numbers calling and hanging up without posting our number to the internet.



Maybe I am paranoid to some degree, but I take it one step further, if what I am selling is movable. I won't even give the buyers my home address, as that can just lead to a number of situations.I don't want them to see my garage with all of my tools, etc. Makes one a target for breakins. I will take something like a snowblower on a trailer, etc, and meet them in a parking lot, during a busier time with people around. Also, then they can't come back to your house to complain about something, or changing their minds.Email only, and meet them somewhere other than home.lain:


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would rather have people pick stuff up. have way too many people setup a time and never show. almost seems like the moment they get the address they just stop responding. had someone that was suppose to buy a snowblower today and they asked for my address at least 6 or so times and then never showed when i did finally setup a time with them and give them my address.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Cutter said:


> Maybe I am paranoid to some degree, but I take it one step further, if what I am selling is movable. I won't even give the buyers my home address, as that can just lead to a number of situations.I don't want them to see my garage with all of my tools, etc. Makes one a target for breakins. I will take something like a snowblower on a trailer, etc, and meet them in a parking lot, during a busier time with people around. Also, then they can't come back to your house to complain about something, or changing their minds.Email only, and meet them somewhere other than home.lain:


Great advice, I did this selling my daughter's and mother-in-law's vehicles. No problems!
Beware, however, of Craiglist scams.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Cutter said:


> Maybe I am paranoid to some degree, but I take it one step further, if what I am selling is movable. I won't even give the buyers my home address, as that can just lead to a number of situations.I don't want them to see my garage with all of my tools, etc. Makes one a target for breakins. I will take something like a snowblower on a trailer, etc, and meet them in a parking lot, during a busier time with people around. Also, then they can't come back to your house to complain about something, or changing their minds.Email only, and meet them somewhere other than home.lain:


I think this is best practise and in Calgary, is recommended by police. I totally agree with you. Sadly, as I have got older and have some medical issues, loading stuff up and driving to a public spot has proven more difficult. So I do allow strangers to come to my house. I have a lot of CCTV cameras (8 pointing outside) and always make a point of working it into a conversation so they know they are being taped. And I always record the license number of anyone in a journal with some brief comments. If I get a weird feeling about anyone I download the video and save it.

I have had people in the past refuse to meet in public places because they said it sounded fishy—I guess this would be a thing to do if the seller wanted to sell stollen merchandise, so there are two sides to every coin. 

I am retired and never travel. There is always someone in our house and we have our garage door in our attached two story wired in to our alarm.

I think how sales are approached depends on a lot of personal factors and awareness is pretty key. But your practice is what police recommend. I think I have even heard police say to do the deal in the parking lot of the community police station if you are afraid. 

Either way, good for you @Cutter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

4 days and no replies to our emails.

game player perhaps.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> I think I have even heard police say to do the deal in the parking lot of the community police station if you are afraid.


That's what I've done a few times and of course never any issues or anyone backing out. It seemed to reassure the other person too when I suggested that, no scammer is going to suggest meeting at a police station.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> I think this is best practise and in Calgary, is recommended by police. I totally agree with you. Sadly, as I have got older and have some medical issues, loading stuff up and driving to a public spot has proven more difficult. So I do allow strangers to come to my house. I have a lot of CCTV cameras (8 pointing outside) and always make a point of working it into a conversation so they know they are being taped. And I always record the license number of anyone in a journal with some brief comments. If I get a weird feeling about anyone I download the video and save it.
> 
> I have had people in the past refuse to meet in public places because they said it sounded fishy—I guess this would be a thing to do if the seller wanted to sell stollen merchandise, so there are two sides to every coin.
> 
> ...



I really learned this from a neighbor ( honest as can be) many years ago, who sold a used car to a young couple. The car was in great shape, it was well looked after, and it was stated right on the bill of sale "As Is". A few weeks later, the couple was back, saying that there was something with the crankshaft seal, and it was leaking oil all over. They hinted at their money back, but straight out asked if the old guy ( neighbor) would pay for the costs to repair. It was a 76 Dodge Monaco with a 360 4 BBL in it, and it never drove further than to get the mail, and to church. Neighbor refused, saying it was as is. I think they back 2 or 3 times, and the old guy was really feeling bad and harassed about it, and wishing he would have simply traded it off. I am guessing that they drove the heck out of it at first, and it was probably carboned up. The old guy finally had to threaten them with a lawyer in order to get them to stop harrassing him. After watching all of this, I swore I would never give anybody my home address when selling. Crazy.

:sad2:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Cutter said:


> I really learned this from a neighbor ( honest as can be) many years ago, who sold a used car to a young couple. The car was in great shape, it was well looked after, and it was stated right on the bill of sale "As Is". A few weeks later, the couple was back, saying that there was something with the crankshaft seal, and it was leaking oil all over. They hinted at their money back, but straight out asked if the old guy ( neighbor) would pay for the costs to repair. It was a 76 Dodge Monaco with a 360 4 BBL in it, and it never drove further than to get the mail, and to church. Neighbor refused, saying it was as is. I think they back 2 or 3 times, and the old guy was really feeling bad and harassed about it, and wishing he would have simply traded it off. I am guessing that they drove the heck out of it at first, and it was probably carboned up. The old guy finally had to threaten them with a lawyer in order to get them to stop harrassing him. After watching all of this, I swore I would never give anybody my home address when selling. Crazy.
> 
> :sad2:


the fruitcakes and crazies are few and far between but it only takes one, doesn't it?

Had one guy come back 2 YEARS LATER wanting his money back and threatening with a lawyer. I have ways to dissuade people from causing trouble but when you go up against a crazy there is really no good defense.

I have feeling the guy trying to sell two of these blowers is a game player and the snowblowers do not even exist. he also has an ad on craigslist buying blowers so this may be his way to drive down prices.
I have had several people telling me about these "great deals" but no one answers the emails or calls them back with number supplied.

His ads get flagged after awhile but he just puts new ones on a couple days later.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

pretty much anytime you buy something used it is as is unless otherwise stated but some people seem to be too stupid to understand that. if you want a warranty buy new. you never know what they could have done to it once it left your property. my biggest learning experience for me was from a record player. it worked when i sold it to the guy but it needed a pre amp and i was 100% up front about it but this idiot didn't understand. he tried replacing needle but still wouldn't play the music loud. he ask for a refund which i said yes. dumb me i didn't test the record player before taking it back and handing him his money. the screw that holds the needle on was missing which took some weight off the needle so it did want to play record without skipping.

i would have no problem telling someone to get lost on something i sold as is especially when it comes to vehicles. unless you sell it safetied it is pretty much as is. i know i wouldn't by a new vehicle unless it came safetied unless it was something in good shape that i want and even then still may take it to a shop to see what they think it may need. a $5k car that needs $2k in work is way different than a $1k car that needs $2k in work. most of the time you end getting what you pay for with vehicles.


----------

